# Warranty replacement took 6 weeks



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

6 weeks after my first interaction with my LBS, my replacement frameset has arrived. The first 3 weeks was wasted time because despite the order having been placed by the rep (in front of the LBS owner), Cannondale had no record of the order.

In any case, I'll be picking it up tomorrow. Will do the weigh in and see if my build will come in under 13 lbs.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Are you getting a S6 hi-mod ? Still waiting for my team edition to arrive somte time in Jan 2011.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Which frame and color did you order? My LBS told me that if they had ordered a Hi-MOD SuperSix frame now, I wouldn't get it until February.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

50cm SuperSix HM in white - I actually haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Ordered the team edition ( complete bike ) back in July 10 and I was told the ETA is Jan11, is that a joke or what ? Another member on this forum has been waiting to receive his replacement frames since Mar 10. According to Cannondale they are running short on hi-mod frame which I don't buy that excuse, either they are short of materials or have low demand on the smaller size frame, this is unacceptable how can you launch a product and make your customers wait for a long period.
S2K you are a lucky one my freind to get your replacement in such as short time 6 weeks is not that bad.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I really think the rep has something to do with it... My understanding is that once the production got shifted to Taiwan, supply time was no longer and issue - at least within the 2-3 month timeframe. Going past 2-3 months, there is something wrong with the process within Cannondale HQ and the reps. Will post photos later


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

s2ktaxi said:


> I really think the rep has something to do with it... My understanding is that once the production got shifted to Taiwan, supply time was no longer and issue - at least within the 2-3 month timeframe. Going past 2-3 months, there is something wrong with the process within Cannondale HQ and the reps. Will post photos later


Yeah, that is a decent turn around time. Hopefully, this means that it wont take much longer for the frames that Zamboni and I are expecting. The magnesium white reminds me the white Cervelo R3 that is very popular in my area. Wish Cannondale didnt abandon the pearl paints in the SS6 line. Glad to hear you'll be back on the road.

Safe & happy riding,
CHL


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

s2ktaxi said:


> 6 weeks after my first interaction with my LBS, my replacement frameset has arrived. The first 3 weeks was wasted time because despite the order having been placed by the rep (in front of the LBS owner), Cannondale had no record of the order.
> 
> In any case, I'll be picking it up tomorrow. Will do the weigh in and see if my build will come in under 13 lbs.



What happened to the original frame, to get the warranty replacement? Were there any disputes, or was it straightforward?  

**


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

two minor cracks (about 6-8mm) at the head tube interface with the downtube and some delamination on the drive side BB. Bike has never been crashed or even fallen over.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is not good at all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

S2K,

Please let us know if you are getting a 50cm replacement frame.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

yes, saw it in the carbon yesterday  50 cm 2011 Super Six HiMod in white weighs 1360g with uncut steerer tube incl the headset bearings and spacers and seat clamp.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Just under 6kg at 5.98kg before I added the Garmin sensors/mount, mirror, cages. Apologies for the busy background but it's too dark outside...









I think someone asked about the warning label before... I have good news...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Look at the size of that bottom bracket section in relation to bike's overall size!! The head tube/downtube junction is massive. This should be a rocket ship in sprints and a razor in descents. Have fun on your next ride!

CHL


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

"Cannondale" appears 10 times on the frame and fork! One downside of the huge beat box is that there is very little clearance between the small chainring and the downtube. Hope the chain never comes off on the inside...


----------

